# What color?



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm going to redo my Sig P230 and I can't figure out what color to do. I was thinking a FDE, but can't seem to picture it looking right. It's just a carry gun, but I thought I would have a little fun with it. I might just go back with black, but didn't know if anyone had any ideas or had seen one done a little differently.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Decided to go with coyote. Used Brownells Aluma-Hyde II.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

well done man, looks good. is that aluma-hyde pretty tough? can you give any details as far as the application? it looks like all the markings are still very clear?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

It's an EDC, so I'll see how it wears in an ankle holster everyday. Application was easy. Tear down the gun and degrease. Then degrease again. Then I wiped it down with acetone. Put it in the oven and let the parts heat up and sprayed them with four light coats. Put it back in the oven at 190 for five hours.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

MrFish said:


> It's an EDC, so I'll see how it wears in an ankle holster everyday. Application was easy. Tear down the gun and degrease. Then degrease again. Then I wiped it down with acetone. Put it in the oven and let the parts heat up and sprayed them with four light coats. Put it back in the oven at 190 for five hours.


cool. can you buy it anywhere? you're not in pcola, right?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I ordered it from Brownells. I think that is the only place you can get it. It's about $12 per bottle, but the shipping is a little over $13. You might as well order a few colors while paying that.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

And nope, just south of Birmingham.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Burnt bronze and black.


----------

